# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Crazy world 🌎

## rebel

Nope, aint gonna try this:
http://hitechgazette.com/they-open-t...-in-the-world/

----------


## kyratshooter

Not even considering the cultural taboos involved, my question is how do they source the raw materials for these meals?

In what way can they obtain fresh, healthy disease free meat to serve without breaking the law, and how can that meat be inspected and certified wholesome? 

Are families selling the bodies of dead relatives down at the farmers' market?

----------


## rebel

The article said they will give you $35,799 before you die. Dont get any ideas.

----------


## kyratshooter

They would still face "abuse of a corpse" charges here in the U.S.

Good to know that tough old geezer meat is still worth close to $160 a pound.  All they could get would be chewy hamburger out of me.

----------


## madmax

https://i.imgur.com/ljj471J.gif

----------


## hunter63

Page not found.......

----------


## rebel

I guess they deleted or moved the page

----------


## rebel

http://steemit.com/food/@jomano1975/...t-in-the-world

----------


## hunter63

Well I guess I won't bother...Doc says cut back on red meat....and I'd be old and tough.
First step I guess,... to Soylent Green.... might be a little early....2022..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soylent_Green

----------


## Rick

Want to tell you boss to bite your .....?  Well now you can. And we'll pay you $38k so you can do it! 

Is it just me or are things getting a bit out of hand?

----------


## crashdive123

> Is it just me or are things getting a bit out of hand?


Whew!  For a second there I thought you were going to say don't bite the hand that feeds you.

----------


## hayshaker

it's a little to early in the morning for this stuff.
so are we talking real ethnic bush cusine?

----------


## LowKey

Long pig on the BBQ?

----------


## kyratshooter

I wondered how long it would take for the "long pig" thing to come up.

If this were a British website this thread would have already gone 10 pages long, complete with menus, recipes and a spice palate.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Rick could order himself some Danish.
(The people, not the pastry.)
Bahahaha..........

----------


## Rick

I see what you did there.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## Antonyraison

ummmm geeeeee...I would litterally eat almost anything that is edible,
but human flesh? ummm Only if I actually found myself in a situation where I would die if I didnt eat it...

I am certain some forms of mental issues eventually arise from eating humans , I dont know...
but according to the series supernatrual, you eventually become  winnebago? Not the motor home, but the monster...

----------


## Antonyraison

> it's a little to early in the morning for this stuff.
> so are we talking real ethnic bush cusine?


Ummmm lololol... dont know which ethnic bush cusine... but not mine... maybe other areas of extreme remote hidden central african jungles...

----------


## WalkingTree

That's messed up.

----------


## madmax

There was a Rockefeller supposedly eaten by cannibals in Papau New Guinee.  The guy on the right looks like he knows exactly what's going to happen.

https://thenypost.files.wordpress.co...4&h=441&crop=1

----------


## hayshaker

what's next longpig flavored spam?

----------

